

Game of Thrones + geeky programmer humor = weird parody - envyhoteloni
http://2014.javazone.no/videos.html

======
envyhoteloni
Direct link to YouTube as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vI_7os2V_o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vI_7os2V_o)

